# Does anyone have pictures of the groundhog day storm?



## MXZ1983 (Mar 8, 2015)

In 2011 on groundhog day there was a gigantic storm that closed down most of southern Wisconsin. I was in college in Madison at the time and didn't take any pictures. Does anyone happen to have any that they could share? I've heard stories about how deep the drifts were but didn't get to see any pics. Share your stories!


----------

